
Show HN: KubeDB – Kubernetes ready production-grade Databases - tamalsaha001
https://kubedb.com
======
tamalsaha001
KubeDB is a framework for writing operators for any database that support the
following operational requirements:

\- Create a database declaratively using TPR.

\- Take one-off backups or period backups to various cloud stores, eg, S3,
GCS, etc.

\- Restore from backup or clone any database.

\- Native integration with Prometheus for monitoring via CoreOS Prometheus
Operator.

\- Apply deletion lock to avoid accidental deletion of database.

\- Keep track of deleted databases, cleanup prior snapshots with a single
command.

\- Use cli to manage databases like kubectl for Kubernetes.

Currently we include complete implementations for Postgres and ElasticSearch
database.

~~~
cphoover
something something... attempting persistence in a cluster of ephemeral hosts.
something something...

